# NYC - New York Color



## Allura Beauty (Feb 20, 2011)

Urban Decay NAKED Palette GIVEAWAY here!

Photos applied to lips & review here

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## soco210 (Jun 8, 2011)

NYC Smooch Proof 16hr Lip Stain






  	Persistant Pink & Champagne Stain




  	Persistant Pink




  	Champagne Stain


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 9, 2011)

Blushable Creme Stick in Gold Radiance.  Review here.


----------



## soco210 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nude New York Liquid Lipshine


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 2, 2012)

Blushable Creme Sticks.  More swatches here.


----------

